# Nikon Fieldscope III 20-60x60 Spotting Scope



## SatchSquatch (Sep 24, 2013)

I'm selling a used 20-60x60 Nikon Fieldscope III in very good condition. I will also include a phoneskope eyepiece adapter. $550. This is not the ED version.

Here's a link to the ad.

https://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=218&ad=35766083&cat=405









Call or text 801-631-5880

- Brian


----------

